# Food help please



## Oreosmom (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi, 

Oreo will be 5 months in 2 days. Got him from the breeder on nutrisource chicken really hard to find out here in NY. So I decided to try blue Buffalo wilderness edition chicken. He has been scratching more licking at his paws and licking his bottom and At times has a weird smell from his bottom. I don’t know what to do or where to start what food to try. First puppy please someone help


----------



## Smartspork (Sep 9, 2019)

Oreosmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oreo will be 5 months in 2 days. Got him from the breeder on nutrisource chicken really hard to find out here in NY. So I decided to try blue Buffalo wilderness edition chicken. He has been scratching more licking at his paws and licking his bottom and At times has a weird smell from his bottom. I don’t know what to do or where to start what food to try. First puppy please someone help


It sounds like he has full anal glands. small dogs get this. you will have to have them squeezed out.. Vet can do it or groomer. it is often when they are constipated this happens. my cockapoo had it for a while and i changed food to blue buffalo freedom grain free food and this has helped.


----------



## Oreosmom (Dec 13, 2020)

Smartspork said:


> It sounds like he has full anal glands. small dogs get this. you will have to have them squeezed out.. Vet can do it or groomer. it is often when they are constipated this happens. my cockapoo had it for a while and i changed food to blue buffalo freedom grain free food and this has helped.


Thank you. It’s a nightmare finding a food that works for him


----------

